# Robin Blöhm on German TV, TV total



## Robin (Dec 2, 2008)

http://tvtotal.prosieben.de/components/videoplayer/1260/1260-00-07-index.html

It's a fun show, not a speedcubing documentary or something like that, don't expect too much, but have fun


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 2, 2008)

Robin said:


> http://tvtotal.prosieben.de/components/videoplayer/1260/1260-00-07-index.html
> 
> It's a fun show, not a speedcubing documentary or something like that, don't expect too much, but have fun



i watched it man. it was GREAAAAT
did you have fun??

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 2, 2008)

Heh, toll dass du solche Sachen machen duerfst. Da bin ich ja hier in Amerika kein Besonderer, und hab die DM verpasst...

Also, ich hab' meinen weissen 4x4x4 gegen dich geloest; und dass habe ich geweonnen, aber warum haben sie dich nicht um einhaenidges loesen gefragt, wie es an der Seite des Videos sagt? 

Auch, meine Liblingslinie:
"Da gibt's so zwanzig, dreißig Faelle, oder so.."


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2008)

hehe, I meant PLL I think, but I'm not sure 

But I had a lot of fun, I actually talked to the showmaster for the first time on that sofa, so everything was improvisational. There wasn't enough time for me, one of the directors said we cannot take the cube apart for example, although Stefan wanted to, you can see it in his face, he lifts his brow if I remember correctly. I was veeeeery afraid of the "mathematical exercise", but it wasn't too hard, puuh. He usually likes to make fun of people, but I was on guard 

Well, my 4x4 solve was very slow, I know, but, hey, I was on TV and talked to Stefan Raab during the solve, it wasn't too easy. Has anyone timed it? But the applause after I solved it was quite...loud, I had not expected that.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 2, 2008)

it was just great.
I will be in Cologne on december 17 for a tv Show.
I will let you know when it will be on tv and i am really looking forward to that aswell.

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 2, 2008)

Ich glaub es hätte die Leute noch mehr beeindruckt, wenn du dann den 3x3x3 in ~15 sek. gelöst hättest =)


----------



## RobinBloehm (Dec 2, 2008)

Great, what's the name of the show? And which broadcast station?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 2, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> Great, what's the name of the show? And which broadcast station?



It is in cologne at the WDR-studios and the name of the show is "NRW-Duell".
I will let you know, when it will be on TV, cause i guess that they will tell me when i am there

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## mpohl100 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Robin,
very nice TV appearence and also a very good solve for being on TV. I know that you can do better at home and at competitions.
It must have been quite hard to stay calm because of Raab's stupid comments.
But you dealt with that excellently.

Greetings
Michael

P.S. Till Aachen Open i will practice the 4x4 very much ;-)


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 2, 2008)

so awesome:

Stefan Raab: "I believe, in the 80s, it was invented by a czech guy called Rubik"
later on Robin: "... by the way, that czech guy was hungarian."


Robin: "that one's for you" [hands him a 2x2]
Stefan Raab: "oh, thank you, very nice of you. But I already have the one for me." [shows a 1x1]

Stefan Raab: "how did you come to that? I mean, other young guys perhaps go to the cinema with their girlfriend or drink something."

Stefan Raab: "do the other students also do that, like, physics or mathematics freaks? [...] Do you also do this crap like Sudoku or some like that?"


----------



## BinomDreher (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice Robin - you did very well in "competing" Stefan Raab as a guest 
Best part (for me) was:
<Robin finishing OLL> Stefan : "Look! One side is already finished - crazy !" 
I also think they should have given you 20 seconds more for a 3x3 solve^^

@Dennis: Will you be at the NRW Duell as quiz-participant or as a show act?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 2, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> Nice Robin - you did very well in "competing" Stefan Raab as a guest
> Best part (for me) was:
> <Robin finishing OLL> Stefan : "Look! One side is already finished - crazy !"
> I also think they should have given you 20 seconds more for a 3x3 solve^^
> ...



Well.
They will show a picture of me and ask a question about me and then i will enter the stage and say who i am. then i will talk to bernd stelter and tell something about cubing and me and show a BLD-solve

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## RobinBloehm (Dec 2, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> BinomDreher said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Robin - you did very well in "competing" Stefan Raab as a guest
> ...



We should start wishing you luck concerning the BLD-solve. I heard of a German guy who missed two tries... 

And of course I solved quity slowly, I actually lift my head from time to time when I talk to Stefan, there was no timer or anything like that so I wasn't in a hurry.

Yeah, I should have done a 3x3 solve, but there wasn't enough time, I think. I solved it for Stefan Raab in the backstage after the show, he was very interested, but I was the last guest...


----------



## Erik (Dec 2, 2008)

I loved when he pulled the 1x1 joke xD
Stefan Raab rules at all time 
He kept going on the money Robin would make if he said things about zauberwurfel.de or something xD

wie viel finger sind das? 10
und wie viel finger haben 10 hände? 50 

I would do that one wrong...


----------



## coolmission (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice performance Robin  I looked forward to TV Total all day long. 

I agree, they should have let you solve a 3x3x3 as well. Anyone solving a Rubik's cube in less than 20 seconds results in a baffled audience


----------



## Hakan (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice to see cubers appear on TV. I enjoyed this a lot 

"You can also go to a competition if you can solve it in like.. 5 minutes"
[audience giggles]
"No no no no!"

Good job :-D


----------



## RobinBloehm (Dec 5, 2008)

Will we see you at the Aachen Open, Hakan? I see you aren't registered yet, but I would like to meet you again, of course


----------



## pjk (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice TV show, and looked like a nice set. I didn't understand what was being said, but I liked watching it none-the-less.


----------



## Hakan (Dec 8, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> Will we see you at the Aachen Open, Hakan? I see you aren't registered yet, but I would like to meet you again, of course



Yes, we will meet again in Aachen .


----------



## Jude (Dec 9, 2008)

pjk said:


> Nice TV show, and looked like a nice set. I didn't understand what was being said, but I liked watching it none-the-less.



Heh, I pretty much managed to get what was going on at most of the time, although trying to understand was what made it fun  I did manage to understand all of the lines which Sin-H quoted though. 

@ Erik, I would too have got the maths problem wrong, as I heard Hände as Andere or something like that and thought the question was "how many would 10 others have?" so I would've said 110 

Anyway, @ link/Robin it was nice to watch and you coped pretty well under pressure (especially with the host, he seemed like a bit of a bully  ), I'm sure if I were to solve on TV it would be much worse


----------

